# Schlechte Wasserwerte in ca. 6 Wochen "altem" Teich



## nikita66 (1. Sep. 2007)

Hallo ihr alle,

ich habe gestern (wie immer morgens) die Wasserwerte im Teich kontrolliert. Zu meinem entsetzen waren diese Katastrophal.

PH  9
Nirtit 0,3

O2   11 (der ist ja ok)

(Tröpfchentest von Tetra)

Ich habe einen Wasserwechsel gemacht (ca. 50%) . Da ich ja soviele bauliche Fehler gemacht habe, konnte ich gestern, durch den niedrigen Wasserstand noch einige Arbeiten am Teich machen. Ich habe ihn etwas vergrößert. Da hier ja immer noch Baustelle ist, und der Rand noch nicht fertig ist, und  ich zum Glück viel Folie übrig habe, habe ich eine Pflanzenterasse nachträglich gebuddelt, da wie ich ja schon weis, viel zu wenig Pflanzen in meinem Teich sind. 
Der Teich fast ca. 11.000 ltr und es sind ca 10 Goldfische drin. (Die gekauften vom "lieben" Nachbarn   ). 
Heute Morgen waren 2 Goldfische tot . 
Woran sind sie gestorben??? 
Wegen der Wasserwerte? 
Oder wegen meinem Umbau? 
Warum sind die Wasserwerte so extrem schlecht?

Ich habe einen Heissner EASY CLEAN 12000 UVC, Druckfilter 11W UV.
  Ich weis, seit ich in diesem Forum bin, dass dies kein guter Filter ist. 
Werde mir so schnell wie möglich einen gescheiten Durchlauft Filter kaufen der mehr Leistung hat wie ich brauche. (Den geplanten Fischbesatz habe ich schon einkalkuliert) 

So nun wieder zu meinen Wasserwerten. Kann es sein, dass Sand dafür verantwortlich ist? Wir haben hier einen sehr feinen Sandboden und es liess sich nicht verhindern, dass kleine Mengen Sand im Teich gelandet sind. Ich habe sonst keine Bodengrundlage (eins meiner Fehler  )
Das Wasser ist noch nicht ganz aufgefüllt, bin gerade dabei es komplett aufzufüllen, um 1 Uhr heute Nacht konnte ich nicht mehr auf den Füßen stehen . 
Soll ich nochmals Baktis dazugeben und Teichwasseraufbereiter oder eher nicht?
Sorry das ich euch so bombadieren muss mit meinen Fragen, aber ich weis mir keinen Rat  .

Liebe Grüße
Elke


----------



## Silke (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Schlechte Wasserwerte in ca. 6 Wochen "altem" Teich*

Hallo,
nur ganz kurz...was heisst das: "ich habe keine Bodengrundlage"
Doch nicht etwa, das du keinerlei Substrat drin hast??? Dann wäre es möglich, das sich die Bakkis gar nicht vermehren können, denn sie leben ja im Substrat. Der Sand der jetzt drin ist, ist bestimmt nicht für die schlechten Werte verantwortlich. Was genau hast du denn gemacht beim Umbau? Könnte auch Stress gewesen sein, der deine Fische dahingerafft hat. Kannst du sie nicht zwischenlagern, während du beim wühlen bist? Und wenn alles fertig ist, setzt du sie wieder ein.


----------



## Frank (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Schlechte Wasserwerte in ca. 6 Wochen "altem" Teich*

Hallo Elke,

tja, das mit deinen Fischen ist ja leider etwas unglücklich gelaufen. (Hatten wir ja schon in einem anderen Beitrag erläutert.)

Was hast du denn mittlerweile alles am Teich gemacht? 
Ich würde ja sagen, bevor du weiter an der Randgestaltung werkelst, solltest du lieber nach Pflanzen und geeignetem Substrat Ausschau halten. 
Da wären wir auch schon bei dem Sand, der dir aus versehen in den Teich gefallen ist: Davon sollte dir noch mehr "aus Versehen" reinfallen. 
Aber evtl. nicht von dem der bei euch im Garten ist, sondern eher nach Verlege-, Maurer-, oder Putzsand schauen. 
Ich halte das bisschen Sand (wieviel ist ein bisschen) nicht für die schlechten Werte verantwortlich. Sand ist im allgemeinen eher Nährstoffarm. 
Es wird eher das "nichtvorhandensein" von irgendetwas, bis auf Fische im Teich sein. 
Ich würde keine Mittelchen mehr in den Teich kippen, auch keine Bakkis, denn wo keine Grundlage (Substrat o. ä.) können sich auch keine Bakkis ansiedeln. 
Bringt also nichts, wie Silke auch schon geschrieben hat. 
Du musst jetzt wirklich in die Socken kommen und Substrat +Pflanzen besorgen.
Ist das nicht auch schon alles in dem anderen Beitrag behandelt worden?  
Irgendwie hab ich jetzt nen "Deja Vu" oder wie nennt man das noch ...  

Kannst du deinen netten Nachbarn nicht fragen, ob er die Fische nicht bis nächstes Jahr noch in seinem Teich halten kann? 
Versuch ihm vorsichtig zu erklären, das es nicht bös gemeint ist, aber es für die Fische zur Zeit keine geeignete Umgebung ist.


----------



## Annett (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Schlechte Wasserwerte in ca. 6 Wochen "altem" Teich*

Moin Elke,

wie ich gerade dem anderen Beitrag entnommen habe, hast Du alles Wasser abgelassen?! 
Warum das denn? Es war doch nur vorübergehend für die Fische gesundheitsschädlich... das hätte sich ganz sicher eingespielt! :?

Wenn es aber nun schon draußen ist, dann lass Dir feinen Kies oder Sand (siehe Frank) kommen, bring ihn ein.. wenn Du keinen Bodenablauf hast, dann auch in der Tiefzone.
Besorg Dir Pflanzen, vielleicht hast Du auch hier über den Flohmarkt oder über ebay Glück. Und dann nicht kleckern, sondern klotzen.
Damit können dann nächstes Jahr, wenn die Wassertemperatur stimmt, neue Fische einziehen. 
Ein Nitritpeak (Suche + Google helfen da weiter) wird in fast jedem neuen Teich entstehen. Das ist völlig normal. Daher besetzt man Teiche und Aquarien eben erst nach einigen Wochen, besser Monaten.
Dann ist die Biologie stabil genug, um die Mehrbelastung durch Fische zu verkraften.

Auch wenn der Start vorerst weniger glücklich verlief.
Auch Du wirst noch zu einem funktionsfähigen Teich kommen.


----------



## nikita66 (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Schlechte Wasserwerte in ca. 6 Wochen "altem" Teich*

Hallo Annett,

wie du ja sicherlich gelesen hast, haben wir einige bauliche Fehler gemacht. 
Unsere weiteren Bemühungen den Teich Fischgerecht hinzubekommen, wäre  bei dem wenig gut durchdachten Teich, der Schuss nach hintenlosgegangen. Nachdem nun 2 Fische ihr Leben lassen mussten, habe ich nun die Notbremse gezogen und wir fangen von vorne an. 
Ich denke das weitere "rumdoktern" an dem ohnehin schon verbauten Teich wäre auf Dauer nichts gewesen. Ich habe zwar nun einiges an Pflanzen bekommen, aber wohin damit wenn man keine gescheiten Pflanterassen hat. Alles in die Jutesäckchen hängen nur um Fehler auszubügeln, nein, das wollten wir nicht. Dann kein gescheites Substrat drin (wurde uns vor unserem Teichbau von abgeraten). Wir haben hier im Forum viel gelernt und können nun einen Neuanfang starten, auch wenn viel Arbeit umsonst war lieber jetzt, als sich nächstes Jahr grün und blau ärgern.
Nun zu unserem "Umbau":
Wir werden nun Pflanzstufen graben, der komplette hintere Teil wird damit ausgestattet. Dann kommt noch Substrat hinein, ich dachte an Sand und darüber eine Kiesschicht.
Ich habe gelesen, dass man ein Sand/Lehmgemisch nehmen sollte. Muss der Lehmanteil sein, oder kann man auch Sand ohne Lehmanteil verwernden?
Welcher Kies ist am besten geeignet? Ich hätte da nocht ettliche Kilos von 8/16 ner Kies hier liegen.
Wenn die Pflanzstufen gebuddelt sind, werde ich wieder Bilder einstellen.
Nochmal vielen Dank   an alle die mir bisher mit Rat und Tat zu Seite standen. Nun wird alles besser.....denn schlimmer gehts  nimmer    .

Gaanz liebe Grüße
Elke


----------



## Frank (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Schlechte Wasserwerte in ca. 6 Wochen "altem" Teich*

Hallo Elke,

dann wünsche ich euch erstmal ganz viel Kraft, alles nochmal durchzuackern.  

Ich halte diese Entscheidung übrigens für richtig. Besser jetzt richtig, als sich in den nächsten Jahren für immer und ewig ärgern und behelfen zu müssen.  

Warum möchtest du zusätzlich zum Sand noch Kies einbringen?
Der ist nicht unbedingt notwendig und wird wahrlscheinlich nur die ersten ein bis drei Jahre gut aussehen, weil er sich nach und nach wohl mit "Mulm" zusetzen wird. 
Ich würde dir nur zu dem schon oben weiter erwähnten Sand-Lehmgemisch raten.
Ein gewisser Lehmanteil sollte schon enthalten sein, damit die Pflanzen besser wachsen. 

Mit den Fischen weggeben: Hab nicht gedacht, das es nu doch so schnell geht ...  Bleibe zwar bei meiner Meinung, das dies besser war, 
hätte aber wohl dabei schreiben sollen, sie langsam an die Wasserqualität im neuen Teich heranzuführen, zumal dein ph-Wert doch schon ziemlich hoch ist. 
Aber vllt. habt ihr ja auch selbst dran gedacht.  

So, jetzt stell erstmal wieder ein paar Bilder vom "Neuanfang" ein und wir werden weitersehen.


----------



## nikita66 (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Schlechte Wasserwerte in ca. 6 Wochen "altem" Teich*

Hallo Frank, hallo ihr alle,

@ Frank... erstmal danke für deine netten Worte. Wir denken nun auch das Richtige zu tun.
Hmmm, wegen dem Sand und dem Kies. Sand/Lehmgemisch ok....verstehe ich.... ich wollte  zusätzlich Kies einbrigen damit mir später die Fische den Grund nicht so aufwühlen (trübes Wasser). Oder ist das nicht so wild? Außderdem hätte ich da noch ettliches an Kies.....so ca. 200 kg  .
Andererseits sagt mein Sohn, dass er Angst hat später mal in den Teich zu müssen wegen dem Kies.....er könnte die Folie kaputt machen wenn man draufsteigt.  Ja und dann das übel mit dem Mulm    .
Hmmm was mache ich nun    ???

So nun noch schnell Bilder vom Umbau:

Roter Strich...... hier soll die Pflanzterasse hin
Grüner Strich......soviel wird der Teich größer

 

 

 

So nun muss ich weiter machen.......bis später, vielleicht hab ich dann schon wieder neue Bilder .

LG
Elke


----------



## Chrisinger (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Schlechte Wasserwerte in ca. 6 Wochen "altem" Teich*



			
				nikita66 schrieb:
			
		

> Andererseits sagt mein Sohn, dass er Angst hat später mal in den Teich zu müssen wegen dem Kies.....er könnte die Folie kaputt machen wenn man draufsteigt.




Hallo Elke,



Du solltest natürlich keinen Rollsplitt verwenden : : 

Rhein oder Flusskies 10-20mm,sollten es sein dann passiert auch nix.

Bei uns kostet die Tonne 28 Euronen.


Lg Chris


----------



## nikita66 (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Schlechte Wasserwerte in ca. 6 Wochen "altem" Teich*

Hallo ihr alle,

hier ein Bild vom Umbau unseres Teiches (fast fertig). Es fehlen noch viele Pflanzen.....die pflanze ich wegen "momentaner" Dunkelheit  erst Morgen.

 

LG
Elke


----------



## Annett (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Schlechte Wasserwerte in ca. 6 Wochen "altem" Teich*

Hallo Elke,

in dem Bereich links vorm Hund wäre doch auch noch etwas Platz (folientechnisch und platzmäßig) für eine weitere Flachwasserzone. 
Nutzt das aus.... man kann nie genug Pflanzen in einem neuem Teich haben. 

Die Platten könnten doch auch etwas weiter hinten zu liegen kommen, oder?

Ansonsten: Respekt, dass Ihr Euch nochmal daran macht!


----------



## Chrisinger (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Schlechte Wasserwerte in ca. 6 Wochen "altem" Teich*

Hi Elke,

das sieht doch schon mal sehr gut aus 


Ich kann mich nur Annett`s Meinung anschliesen.

Je mehr Pflanzen um so besser.


Weiter so...

LG Chris


----------

